
Lorenzetti’s Allegory of Good and Bad Government - tomhoward
https://flashbak.com/lorenzettis-allegory-of-good-and-bad-government-a-revolutionary-painting-for-then-and-now-373579/
======
riffraff
wikipedia has more images[0], as somehow the article doesn't show "The Effects
of Bad Government on the Country" (barren fields, burning farms,
brigands/soldiers raids etc). Also, a part of the "bad government in the city"
is not captioned appropriately.

I remember this from my history book in high school, it's an interesting
painting, but like much of the medieval stuff it may be hard to understand
with modern eyes.

A vaguely similar "good vs bad" depiction is Beer Street and Gin Lane[1],
intended to show how good life would be if we just stuck to lighter alcoholic
beverages.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Allegory_of_Good_and_Bad_G...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Allegory_of_Good_and_Bad_Government)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beer_Street_and_Gin_Lane](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beer_Street_and_Gin_Lane)

